# WoW Rolle der Auferstehung



## SlashBuster (12. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute,
Ich wollt mal wieder gern WoW ausprobieren hab schon lang nichtmehr  gespielt. Hat vielleicht einer von euch die möglich keit mir 7 spieltage  zu verschaffen mithilfe der rolle der auferstehung hole mir dann auch  vllt. weitere Spielzeit.  Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 

Danke im Voraus
mfg


----------



## serialistic (13. Februar 2013)

Hi Slash,
ich könnte dir gerne einer meiner Rollen geben.
Wenn du willst schreib mir einfach nochmal per pn

Gruß


----------



## Cinnayum (13. Februar 2013)

Lad dir auf jeden Fall erst den Client vollständig runter. Der ist bald 20GB groß.
Sonst vergeht 1 Tag, bis du überhaupt spielen kannst  .


----------



## SlashBuster (13. Februar 2013)

hab schon 10gb ^^


----------



## Scroll (19. Februar 2013)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Lad dir auf jeden Fall erst den Client vollständig runter. Der ist bald 20GB groß.
> Sonst vergeht 1 Tag, bis du überhaupt spielen kannst  .



Bei mir ist er mittlerweile 20, 5gb gross der client 

Habs am we nochmal neu geladen, dank vdsl50 macht das aber nicht viel aus bei mir 

Die armen die langsamer saugen mussen  hat ja bei mir schon 1, 5h bei voller bandbreite gedauert


----------



## Cami- (21. März 2013)

Ich überlege auch, ob ich mal wieder WOW zocke... Bin schon seit Jahren nicht mehr online gewesen. Meinen Account habe ich bereits mit meinem battle.net Account verknüpft. (habe aber noch nicht wieder gespielt)

Hat jemand Lust mich zu werben? (Rolle der Auferstehung - Jetzt kaufen - World of Warcraft)
Ich würde es gern mal wieder ausprobieren wollen, wenn es mir Spaß macht, dann kaufe ich mir auch ein Abo.


----------



## iorael (23. März 2013)

Brauchst du noch eine rolle


----------



## Dark_Nolan (4. April 2013)

Rolle kann ich auch geben.  Pm me


----------



## Stevy (9. April 2013)

Hab seit neuen auch mal wieder gespielt allerdings hab ich ja eh immer spielzeit durch abo, falls jemand interesse an einer rolle hat kann er mich gerne anschreiben.


----------



## SmOOthr3D (16. April 2013)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## apfel (22. Mai 2013)

Wenn noch jemand eine Rolle abzugeben hat, ich hätte auch Interesse.


----------



## Lambort (1. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte auch sehr sehr großes Interesse an einer Rolle der Auferstehung.
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn einer eine übrig hätte.


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (1. Juli 2013)

Lambort schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch sehr sehr großes Interesse an einer Rolle der Auferstehung.
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn einer eine übrig hätte.


 
würde dir eine geben, sag mir einfach per PN bescheid


----------



## linlo (4. Juli 2013)

würde gerne eine Rolle der Auferstehung empfangen.

Charakter: Chåd (wichtig ist der Kreis über dem "a")
Realm: Rajaxx

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## DrOwnz (10. Juli 2013)

ok, unterwegs


----------



## red089 (13. Juli 2013)

Ich hätte auch gerne ein  Welche Voraussetzungen müssen den erfüllt werden? Mein Acc ist frozen seit bestimmt einen Jahr.

Búllyy
Server: Frostwolf


----------



## Horstinator90 (17. Juli 2013)

Schick mir deine Email Adresse  das sollte klappen


----------

